# Comets Open Scrimage



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Just saw on the Comets WNBA.com site that there will be an open scrimage against San Antonio this Sunday afternoon at 3:00 p.m. at Toyota Center.

It is a chance to see both teams, but also to give non-season ticket holders a chance to pick out seats for a mini-plan at least.

Count me there...I want to see Katie Feestra up close to see if she is for real...she must be unbelievable at 6'8" and 200+...wow. It will be interesting to see her up against a more svelt Michelle Snow, but I am not sure Snow is back from Europe; in fact I am pretty sure she isn't. No Arcain that day, either.

FYI...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

So how did the scrimmage go 4_ever_bball? :biggrin:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

It was a lot of fun. Swoopes and Tari Phillips were the only "name" players on the floor. Adrienne Goodson sat the bench, but she is a great cheerleader...can't wait to see her on the floor. Hodges played the three. Canty was running the point...and the leading rebounder from time to time.

Swoopes schooled Kendra Wecker somethin' fierce...Her Majesty still has lots of game left. I really liked Jeni Dant...and got her autograph after the scrimmages. 

They played six, 10 minute scrimmages...a lot of basketball.

You will like Kristin Rasmussen...we picked her up in a trade with Indiana last week. She played well at both ends of the floor.

Katie Feenstra is really something to watch. Six foot, 8 inches and gives it as good as she gets it. I watched Tari Phillips bounce off of Katie's body several times (face it 6'8", 240#...she ain't goin' very far if you push on her) and Feenstra's elbows hit most bigs right in the head. 

Sancho looked good...like a rookie, but very athletic. A total joy to watch...I think her parents were there, as was Coach Curl.

Haley was a cut up and all the little kids wanted a hug from her.

Pre-season starts next Friday night. "Let's get this thing started!!!" :mob:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I know it was a scrimmage, but 91-76. Wow! I'm liking that offense. I can't wait til the season starts. I'm glad to see Sheryl stepping it up. When is Janeth and Michelle comming back?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I need to try and find out more about Michelle's team, and I haven't heard anything about when Janeth is due back. In the past, she has barely gotten one practice in before the season opener.

I can tell you this, the first game she comes on the floor at the Toyota Center, the foundations of the place are going to rock, swing and sway from the ovation and receptions she will get.

I saw a man in a Brazil T-shirt yesterday, so her big posse will be back, waving those big, beautiful, yellow Brazillian flags.


----------

